# Patron support for youtube woodworking videos producers??



## KevinBlair (Jan 13, 2012)

I am curious to know what others think about the recent patron support requests/programs being suggested by several of the regular youtube content providers.

For those that I get the most out of watching I hit the like button, subscribe, try to use their links to amazon and such and will even sit through an ad or two prior to watching the actual video. I am also willing to purchase plans when needed.

I wonder how much google is making from all of the videos (woodworking and otherwise) for which they do not pay anything. Mitch Peacock (WOmadeOD) tells me that amount received from allowing ads to run before the videos start is very small; not enough to offset the time and effort to produce the videos.

I could see where some of the heavily subscribed video producers could do quite well. Imagine 25,000 of Steve Ramsey's or Matthies Wandel's each giving $1.00 per month.

With a couple of producers I could be okay with the "PBS", take out a subscription approach; with some others, not really.

My ambivalence is derived from two issues: 1) are you making the videos to make money or to share and help others? and 2) google would seem to be making the largest overall profit and why would I subsidize them when they should have the resources to pay for content?

Thoughts?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I don't watch enough Utube to know for sure what is happening, but it sounds to me like when it costs a buck to watch, there is too much content for too few bucks, those 25,000 hits will probably drop dramatically. They might want to reconsider getting too greedy ;-)


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

Editing. Editing. Editing.

If I hear, "Like I said before…" once, that's two too many times.

There's a guy, I'll keep nameless, that knows a crap-ton
about cabinet building, and I can see he has good intentions
and his videos could be awesome but for the fact that they
are three times as long as they need to be.

The Wood Whisperer's videos, not the guy I'm referring to
in the previous paragraph, are pretty good, but his podcast
with Matt and the other guy are almost un-listenable given the
amount of time they drone on about stuff that just doesn't
matter to the average hobby guy in a garage. In some cases,
especially when they are talking about podcast internals, I just
think, "naval gazing." Move on…

The key to a successful youtube presence? Don't talk about
yourself. Don't repeat what you've already presented. And
edit. Edit. Edit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I certainly agree with that, edit, edit. I don't have time to watch a bunch of vids that drag out.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

> Editing. Editing. Editing.
> 
> If I hear, "Like I said before…" once, that s two too many times.
> 
> ...


I agree and i wish people would work on volume I hate having to lean in to here what they are saying.I also hate having to listen to somebody's elses flavor of music for 10 mins. and then having to read text that isn't on long enough or white on white background. JM2C


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Topamax, the support the OP is speaking of, doesn't make the video cost $1, if is strictly voluntary.

There are a few guys out who put out consistent, concise, great quality and informational videos which have real value, and I don't have any problem with them asking for monetary support.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

OK thanks, With major corps always looking for ways to generate a revenue stream without delivering anything of value, I assumed it was per view on Utube. The quality vids could probably generate revenue. I thought the top performers were paid by Utube now?


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Personally I shy away from commercialized sites

. About a year or two ago I called out one of the "most popular" sites for taking an idea from an altruistic CDN blogger and claiming it as his own, to which he suggested he had "improved" the idea, but he admitted he coulda given the fella credit.

The more hype, the less believable the claims are…..

And it's scarey how much -unkown-to-you -meta data they collect about you and flog to their advertisers.

Eric


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I doubt that more than 3 or 4 woodworkers are earning enough to pay bills from youtube, maybe another handful earning beer money. You can earn big bucks on youtube but not doing woodworking.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

It's the American way, everybody wants to make money, and nobody wants to pay


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

YouTube does pay them, but it's a very small amount from what I gather. The bulk of their money comes from their own websites (and associated ads). That being said, I know of at least two woodworkers on YouTube that relay on it as their sole source of income (Steve Ramsey and Jay Bates), one of them (Jay Bates) is pretty active with project postings on LJs. His name on here is JSB. Jay just posted an article with some statistics on where his various income streams come from.


----------



## KevinBlair (Jan 13, 2012)

While a better edited, higher quality video is nice; I am not really watching them for entertainment. I have often learned the most from videos where the producer simply puts a camera so I can see what they are doing and hits the record button. I don't think I would subscribe as a patron (paying $1-5.00 per month) simply because of the editing and slickness of the video.

I also think it must be a challenge to come up with a new video every week. Some of the guys I like best produce a video every while on a topic of interest. Some of the most prolific producers seem to just churn them out; including several that are essentially rants on a topic. Then there are the very obvious product plug videos where you know they are only sort of reviewing or demonstrating the tool.

I'll have to read Jay Bates' posting on income sources. I am trying to figure out what is fair. I support NPR via a monthly donation and could do the same for a few of the woodwork video producers…but should I, is the question.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I think today, people make YouTube videos for a variety of reasons:
1. They are vain and just want to have their face/dog/kids/talents on the Internet
2. They are hoping that they might get seen and something might happen that could change their life, sort of like Steve Ramsey, who has been on a couple shows now, and news shows.
3. They actually have something they want to sell, and it is a great way to get it out there. I know of a bandsaw box builder in Utah that has put up short, (45 second) videos showing off each box. Not how he builds it, but the benefits. He then link them all to his website on the page that the box is shown on.

I have had people put up videos of my guitars. Since I am not a good enough player, at least three of my customers have put up videos demonstrating my units. They have sold more than a few guitars for me.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

people everywhere are trying to make a buck and that is ok with me. But I want value for my buck.

Everyone is trying to advertise for as little as possible. Just look at all the projects posted on LJ that are companies posting their projects for sale if you go to their websites. Posting an occasional projects by these companies is Ok but some are a little ridiculous. LJ should charge some of these for advertisements.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

IMO, there are a few good woodworking videos, a lot of so-so ones, and quite a few that should be removed because of inept wood workers that do not know what they are doing while at the same time displaying extremely poor safety practices which could lead a novice into deep trouble!


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I have uploaded some videos on wood working. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBiE5DqAbpikhhyyB7u4jhw

The main aim is to distribute knowledge not for monetary reasons. The videos itself explains a lot but it will not drive ads or manufacturers to fund it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I suspect very few are making woodworking videos purely for money. The ones that do are pretty obvious and if they have the content then good for them. Vanity is probably the strongest motivator, just the desire for attention, recognition, and there is nothing wrong with that. That is what drives all performers. It's what drives most people that post projects and blogs. There is also the desire to start a conversation. About the only exception are those who are trying to sell something. The problem with trying to sell content to woodworkers is there is very little new under the sun. Woodworking has been around for centuries and has changed little since the industrial revolution. Most woodworkers aren't even interested in plans because the chances that someone else built something exactly the way you want it are remote. And woodworking appeals to do-it-yourselfers, why pay for plans when you can simply reverse engineer it. I believe the people who do well with plans are people like Matthias Wandel who designs and builds complicated things much better than the average person.

But I am going off topic. Getting back to Patron support-there are people who will support you if they like your effort, energy, and content. I think it's a good alternative way for content creators to get a little something back.


----------



## KevinBlair (Jan 13, 2012)

I agree Rick and John. I think most of the people making videos simply want to share their thoughts and experiences. As a hobbyist woodworker, I find that I spend a fair amount of time alone in the shop and LJ, youtube, etc do offer a way to communicate with others who share your interest.

I too am okay with craftsman showing off their skills and demonstrating just what really goes into producing a fine piece of furniture or other woodworking project and at the same time getting some advertising and maybe a customer or two. Oldnovice's comments are also dead on: I'm no expert, but I cringe at some of the videos where safety issues are utterly ignored.

And yeah, the first time I saw someone create a knife wall using a chisel before they started to saw was pretty neat as I'd never seen it before. By the 20th video and a few practice attempts it loses its fascination. Same for making a cross cut sled, a table saw cabinet, cutting a mortise, using a biscuit joiner or a domino, etc.

I also have a few videos up, but these are really just part of the blogging conversation. Rather than trade 20 emails and a dozen pics, a short video speeds things up. Hopefully no one will watch one of my videos and say: ah so, that's how it is done  With this a few guys here at LJ and via youtube have been especially kind with their feedback and support. I have kitchen corner cabinet doors that work perfectly thanks to LJ posts that helped me to do it right.

I can see myself using the patronage method to support a few video producers, but it will be very selective for exactly the reasons we're discussing in these posts.


----------



## WOmadeOD (Aug 26, 2013)

Good topic Kevin, wish I'd spotted it while it was fresh.

I guess I might fall under the prolific producer banner, based on the number of videos I've posted. This was never the intention, but just the result of requests and the enjoyment of sharing.

With regards income from videos. In the last year, after tax (yes, ad revenue is taxable), I received enough to cover the cost of the lumber used in the videos, heat and light my small workshop, and buy the few tools that I reviewed. That's it! There's no way I would continue with it, were it not for the enjoyment.

Personally I allow ads to run on my videos, which viewers can skip if they like. Hopefully, if they know my channel, they will leave the ad to run while they grab a drink or whatever, before watching. That brings in a few cents, and it all adds up. I also have links to shops on my website, which helps too. I'm not good at promoting these things, often forgetting to mention them at all for months, but that's probably because I dislike the hard sell myself.

I think donate after view might be the way to go for YouTube. If a viewer sits through the whole video, then there's a good chance they enjoyed it. A donate 10cents button alongside the like button wouldn't offend me. But pay before view just doesn't work for me.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Mitch,

I really like that 10 cent idea. I wish it was available on YouTube. An integration of Patreon into YouTube would go a long way for these creators, including you. I would love to see several denominations, up to $1 or so, and then an option for recurring, monthly donations.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Good friend has a teenage son tha loves editing videos on YouTube he posts walk through for Xbox and he has a good following and is getting a good revenue stream from advertising links

I posted a vids of my corvette that got enough hits I was offered an advertising contract. I did not follow through and I sold the car.


----------



## WOmadeOD (Aug 26, 2013)

Video gaming walk-throughs are very popular, so that can be lucrative if you're a talented gamer. As popular as woodworking is, it's a long way short of that. Me, I'd rather film what I love and accept it'll never make me rich☺


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

never made a dime off of you tube, I'm old ,long winded some times, but been doing woodworking and finishing most of my life , don't get a lot of views, so I don't bother with it much anymore, was one , if not the first woodworker on you tube.

I have made a good living for better of 30 couple of years doing woodworking, and finishing, I just dont have a lot of tolerance for the internet .

Kinda the same with forums now days, the question for me is "Why bother" ...Just saying


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I like steve Ramsey's WW for Mere Mortals.
I haven't been a subscriber, but it isn't as if you are comitted to a 2 year Cell Phone plan.

If you don't feel it is a decent value, then you can always stop donating.

Suppose I would turn it around a little and say if you are going to commit to making a project, and editing EVERY SINGLE WEEK….

Why MUST that be done for Free? The donation part is voluntary.
Looking at steves tools and 1970's pick-up…. I don't think he is bringing in 25K a month.


----------



## KevinBlair (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Mitch, it looks like you've resurrected this thread from the dead!

I really like the donate at the end of the video option and the concept of a sliding scale. I have no idea how that would work with google, but worth asking them and then seeing how it goes.

My younger son is involved in the online gaming and walk-throughs; albeit he focuses on older/classic games. Not much money streaming in from that either 

I think Charles is highlighting an issue raised earlier in this thread of entertainment/editing versus content/learning and related to that: what does someone feel is worth rewarding/donating too? I certainly don't mind if a video is entertaining, but it is the content that is more important to me. I doubt I'll pay/donate purely for the entertainment/editing, but I would for content.

I'm not sure I have much of an answer to the "why bother" question, except to say that a fair number of youtube woodworking videos and video makers have been really helpful to me. Thanks to Mitch, I used a Record 050 combination plane this past weekend to cut tongue and grooves on some replacement floor boards for the porch on our house. I had to match the thickness and width of these boards and then cut tongues and grooves that matched the original boards so I could patch in the replacements. I did most all of this with hand tools (and some table sawing). In the past I would have tried to do this with a router table and power tools. I am certain that the hand tool process was faster, easier, and even more rewarding than the power tool approach; all of the hand tool approach was learned via youtube woodworking videos and exchanges with Mitch. Still not sure if that is an answer, but it's an effort


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> I like steve Ramsey s WW for Mere Mortals.
> Looking at steves tools and 1970 s pick-up…. I don t think he is bringing in 25K a month.
> 
> - DrDirt


And some guys got together and bought him the table saw! 

My biggest pet peeve about videos is the poor quality. That ranges from rambling on and on, repeating previously said info again and again, terrible camera operation, either herky jerky, out of focus or whatever. Please don't mount your camera on your head. It makes me dizzy.  I guess being a photographer, that bugs me the most.

I noticed Jay has been putting time into his editing with text overlays, multiple exposures and such. Pretty cool.

But in my opinion, the best videos of all, are those stop motion videos produced by Frank Howarth. They are outstanding.

Some videos, like the ones produced by April Wilkerson, are simple, to the point, and pretty entertaining. Hey, it doesn't have to be fine woodworking.

Then when I get bored, I look for drag racing videos or the DOO *************** videos…sometimes late into the night. 
Especially, if I get caught up watching How To's for Excel or Sketchup.


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

HI I just came across this thread. Just to inform you all, YouTube does have a feature called fan funding. If the channel qualifies for this and has everything setup to receive donations then they can enable this feature. Also the new interactive cards feature supports fan funding.
Here is a video on the interactive cards.




He also has one on fan funding.




So if you have a favorite channel that you would like to donate to then be on the lookout for these cards and features.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The quality of woodworking videos are head and shoulders above most other hobbies. I sometimes watch fishing, boating, metalworking and other "genres" and they are way, way, behind woodworking.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree that editing makes all the difference. I can listen to podcasts all day, but sitting down and watching videos on YouTube can be a huge time sink if the videos don't get right to the point. I've made a couple direct and indirect contributions to some of my favorites.

Mitch, thanks for the tip. I'll have to cut back on clicking the "skip ad" button.

In-video nanopayments to YouPotatoes…er, YouTubers. You saw it here first, folks.

Edit: just saw Scott's tip on fan funding. I'll have to watch for it; maybe it's been there all along and I've just been ignoring it.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I started making videos for the sole reason for knowledge distribution. I do watch Mitch videos. Some are pretty interesting topics.

But making videos for money is another game altogether. To build content, many well known content creators have beaten some topics to death like sharpening starting with Chris Schwarz.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

> But in my opinion, the best videos of all, are those stop motion videos produced by Frank Howarth. They are outstanding.


No question about it.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

So, Mitch, are you saying that you guys don't get any revenue from skipped ads? What if I close the popup ads?


----------



## WOmadeOD (Aug 26, 2013)

SuperCubber,
A little for any ad, more if not skipped/closed, more still if ad link clicked, and, you guessed it, even more if a sale results.
More interesting is how videos are rated for searches. Most viewed populate the top of search results. Those that get watched right through, and receive more comments and likes, move up the search results too. Therefore, it's more likely that a channel with a lot of subscribers will be featured highly in search results, resulting in more views!
I'm not saying that shouldn't happen - but it can mean you could be presented with the worst videos on a subject, whilst the best content is never discovered.


----------



## WOmadeOD (Aug 26, 2013)

I haven't looked into fan funding. It's a new one on me. But if it allows anyone to watch all my content for free, and just offers them a chance to donate with no pressure or obligation, then that would be interesting.


----------



## ScottM1 (Jan 25, 2014)

> I haven t looked into fan funding. It s a new one on me. But if it allows anyone to watch all my content for free, and just offers them a chance to donate with no pressure or obligation, then that would be interesting.
> 
> - Mitch Peacock


The best that I can understand is that YouTube is launching a new deal for people that want to view videos add free. For a price you can watch any video without any ads. But the channel's owner will get a cut. That is of corce my understanding. As for the fan funding thing if you go to your creator studio. Then under channel select status and features. Scroll down to the bottom. You will see Fan Funding. If you are eligible then you can click on the learn more link. From there it will walk you through the steps you need to take to activate it. That being said this does not take the place of ads. It just offers the channel an oppertuinity to generate more revenue.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

> SuperCubber,
> A little for any ad, more if not skipped/closed, more still if ad link clicked, and, you guessed it, even more if a sale results.
> More interesting is how videos are rated for searches. Most viewed populate the top of search results. Those that get watched right through, and receive more comments and likes, move up the search results too. Therefore, it s more likely that a channel with a lot of subscribers will be featured highly in search results, resulting in more views!
> I m not saying that shouldn t happen - but it can mean you could be presented with the worst videos on a subject, whilst the best content is never discovered.
> ...


Wow, I need to stop closing those ads and start clicking them! I had no idea. I bet most viewers are also pretty ignorant about it.


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

> [snip] I know of at least two woodworkers on YouTube that relay on it as their sole source of income (Steve Ramsey and Jay Bates).... [snip] Jay just posted an article with some statistics on where his various income streams come from.
> 
> - SuperCubber


Uhhhh, those two sentences seem to contradict each other. Clarification?


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

This thread caught my eye because I've done a fair amount of video work (in the horse world) for $$. I can say from experience, producing a well-edited, concise and clear video is a very labor-intensive effort. There are a couple of woodworkers whose videos I've seen who have produced excellent footage, with a couple of different camera angles, very good sound (especially considering the background noise of the lathe) and no wasted time. Hats off to them, it's not easy! On top of the excruciating editing process, uploading to YouTube isn't always a walk in the park either.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

> [snip] I know of at least two woodworkers on YouTube that relay on it as their sole source of income (Steve Ramsey and Jay Bates).... [snip] Jay just posted an article with some statistics on where his various income streams come from.
> 
> - SuperCubber
> 
> ...


Yes, you're right. They do sound contradictory. I should have been more clear. He doesn't make a living solely from YouTube. He makes his living from his YouTube videos AND his website. I don't remember the article perfectly, but he broke down what percentage of his income was from YouTube, what percent from his website and sub categories of each if I remember correctly.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Wow, I need to stop closing those ads and start clicking them! I had no idea. I bet most viewers are also pretty ignorant about it.
> 
> - SuperCubber


I made youtube.com an exception in adblock. I hate ads but there are a lot of woodworkers who put serious effort into their videos and if watching an ad helps them some little bit then I don't mind doing it.



> Uhhhh, those two sentences seem to contradict each other. Clarification?
> 
> - ForestGrl


I would guess his income is driven by youtube. So money from stickers, t-shirts, plans, whatever, is not directly from youtube; it's a result of youtube.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

> I would guess his income is driven by youtube. So money from stickers, t-shirts, plans, whatever, is not directly from youtube; it s a result of youtube.
> 
> - Rick M.


Thanks, Rick. That's a much better explanation than I gave.


----------



## WOmadeOD (Aug 26, 2013)

Forgot to say. Success for YouTube channels is really driven by speed of likes and comments. The more likes and comments a video gets, in as short a time as possible, the higher it gets placed in YouTube search results and suggestions. The higher it's placed, the more likely it is to be viewed. It becomes a self perpetuating cycle of promotion, until everyone who might have had a slight interest in it has seen it. That's way more views than could ever be achieved on content merit alone.
Some would say the like button should be replaced by a method of separating entertainment rating and content rating. I think for anything purporting to be informative/educational, this would be excellent.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've seen a lot of videos at the top of search results with many more dislikes than likes.

I also believe that some people 'cook the books' so to speak. I've seen new guys start out and by their 2nd video they have 10,000 views, and the video isn't that good. Perhaps they paid to promote the video but there is software out there that is supposed to create views.


----------



## WOmadeOD (Aug 26, 2013)

Rick - I don't think like or dislike can be treated any different. Both probably represent viewer engagement, and that is what counts. Sounds daft, so it's probably true!

I've also heard of buying views, and I must get at least one invitation a week that suggests I can achieve unlimited earnings from my channel if I sign up to something or other. They go straight in the trash, as you might expect. Maybe I'm being a fool!

Something I have noticed, slightly off topic, some of the big woodworking channels seem to produce dumbed down entertainment videos, rather than good technical woodworking. It would be good to find out exactly what woodworkers look for on YouTube.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Mitch,

I'll start with a small disclaimer: I'm obviously speaking as one YouTube viewer among millions. I just thought it would be valued input in this discussion.

I have two basic preferred types of videos. One of them actually aligns pretty well with your style; the other is the "dumbed down entertainment videos." The one type of video I cannot stand is long and boring. All others have a fighting chance for my attention. 

I haven't watched too many of your videos simply because the subjects haven't interested me much, but most of the ones I've watched I've enjoyed. I like that they are short and to the point. I also like that they show a skill or tip quickly and efficiently. I also love Spagnuolo's short videos, because he is usually teaching a skill, or showing a tip in an eloquent way without taking up too much of my time.

I'm not sure who you have in mind when it comes to the entertainment-style videos, but I'll use Steve Ramsey as an example. Steve is one of my favorite guys to watch on YouTube, specifically because he's entertaining. I don't care what he's building. He's comes across as a genuine, down to earth guy, and engages the viewers. Most of the projects he does are beginner projects, and let's face it, that's pretty much been his style since the very beginning. I'm not saying I've never learned ANYTHING from him, but for the most part (for me) his videos are more entertainment than education.

I guess I need a little of both in my life. I think I look forward to the entertainment-style videos more so than the educational ones for two reasons. One, I'm getting woodworking tips and tricks from every angle, all the time. Dare I say it, but there's almost too much instructional content out there (ie: how many videos can I possibly watch on sharpening a card scraper?). Two, I'll never remember all of the techniques, skills, or tips I learn from YouTube videos if I don't have a specific reason to use them in the near future. When I am interested, I then seek out that information.

Sorry that was so long. Hopefully it's clear enough to get the point across. All that being said, I'm not at all suggesting you change your style, just giving my point of view as a single viewer.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

I like the Wood Whisperer's videos, I don't like Steve's videos. That's
not to say Steve isn't doing good stuff, it's just not my style.

What will get me to turn off your video and never watch you again
is the utterance of, "Like I said before…" I heard you the first time. 
The second time should have landed on the virtual editing room
floor. Yeah I know, there's no such thing anymore. Now get off
my lawn…


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> I like the Wood Whisperer s videos, I don t like Steve s videos. That s
> not to say Steve isn t doing good stuff, it s just not my style.
> - skatefriday


I like and respect them both but I like Steve's videos a lot more.
I think the woodwhisperer over explains a lot, maybe because he wants to reach all skill levels within his audience but I find his videos often frustrating to watch , it seems he goes on and on and on before he finally gets to the point.
None the less ,both are very successful in making woodworking look more appealing and fun and I admire them both.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

There seem to be two types of presenters, those who act they they are speaking to a live audience and those who understand video. You can rewatch a video as many times as you like so there is never a reason to repeat instructions. Some 'tell then show' which is especially annoying on video.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

> There seem to be two types of presenters, those who act they they are speaking to a live audience and those who understand video. You can rewatch a video as many times as you like so there is never a reason to repeat instructions. Some tell then show which is especially annoying on video.
> 
> - Rick M.


Great point, Rick. I very much agree.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

If you don't go into alot of detail, you get a zillion emails. Dont ask how I know . In my world I make a living doing woodworking , not videos. Its hard to be an expert at both, and for me Woodworking pays the bills.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I made a few videos and don't like it much. Suddenly you have to worry about where you stand, what you say, how you say it, camera angles, sound, lighting; the enjoyment of woodworking gets lost.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

> I made a few videos and don t like it much. Suddenly you have to worry about where you stand, what you say, how you say it, camera angles, sound, lighting; the enjoyment of woodworking gets lost.
> 
> - Rick M.


 I hear you on that one. The few videos I've posted were a lot of work, especially the way I have things set up. I have much more fun just doing the work without the camera.


----------



## WOmadeOD (Aug 26, 2013)

Some really interesting stuff there guys. As a 'producer' it's tough because everyone's tastes are different, so I tend to make video that I'd like, then at least I'm happy 

On the fan funding that cane up earlier. This option is not available in the UK yet.


----------

